
Metaphilosophy Survey: Intuitions in Philosophy - shubber
http://form.jotformeu.com/form/20923852342350
======
ekpyrotic
Hey guys, I'm the author of the survey. I deleted the original post because
there were some methodological quibbles and technical mistakes that I wanted
to straighten out. I assume shubber resubmitted survey, thinking it was
wrongly flagged. Thanks shubber. But if you could please ignore this
submission.

------
baremetal
We can't see any results. What are the results?

